# manual básico de programación en Python



## ciri (Oct 8, 2007)

He estado pensado que podría resultar útil e interesante hacer una lista en la que aparecieran distintos títulos de libros, enlaces a manuales, etc. que hayamos gastado a lo largo de nuestro aprendizaje en el mundo de la electrónica y sus derivados.

Si os parece empezaré yo publicando un manual básico de programación en Python publicado por la Universidad de Universidad Jaume I de Castelló. Empieza desde un nivel muy elemental, para aquellos que no sepan ni de qué va la programación y poco a poco va profundizando más en la materia. Cuando te das cuenta, ya te defiendes mínimamente en el lenguaje. 

http://marmota.act.uji.es/MTP/pdf/python.pdf
 el manual en cuestión. Un Saludo


----------



## 20deoctubre (Sep 15, 2009)

Excelente aporte precisamente andaba buscando un manual de este lenguaje.
Muchas gracias ciri por tu aporte.


----------



## saiwor (Sep 15, 2009)

Buen aporte "CIRI"..mmmm todo tipo de tutorial... lo estan sacando en video tutorial es mas practico de aprender de el,,, creo que paras sacar video tutoriales de cualquiera,,, creo que usan camtasia studio.

saludos


----------

